# Sneak a peek >>>>>>>Mühle goes red>>>>>



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry for the quality of the attached pic but I thought some of our members might be interested to see what Mühle is going to showcase in Basel. Here's a first view of the new colourful Mühle Teutonia Sport 1


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting.......


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Specs:

MÜhle Nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik Teutonia Sport I
Movement: Automatik MU 9413 in the well known Mühle finish with woodpecker fine adjustment, Glashütte 3/4 plate, customized rotor, hacking, 48hrs power reserve
Case: 316L stainless steel matte/polished, bi-directional bezel, dispaly back, scre down crown, diameter 42,6mm, height 15,5mm, wr 10 atm
Crystal: domed sapphire crystal
Strap: leather/rubber strap with stainless steel buckle (by Hirsch) black/red
Dial: Black, applied markers, hour markers and hands coated with Superluminova
Retail 3.390,- Euro

High resolution pic


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks for the post. Love this time of year as a watch fan.


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks great but still hoping they come out with smaller watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bladerunnersj27 said:


> Looks great but still hoping they come out with smaller watches.


If I remember correctly Thilo Mühle mentioned at the Munichtime fair that Mühle is going to offer some 38-40mm watches in the time to come. There's hope though.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Latest pic


----------



## Philip Loftus (Apr 25, 2016)

Think a black/black strap would look better. Otherwise...it's not that expensive, is it?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Two weeks later the news made it onto our home page.

Mühle-Glashütte Teutonia Sport I - watchuseek.com


----------



## pro2zon (Feb 26, 2016)

That is a great look, i would sport that.


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Feels like everyone is hopping on the color wagon lately. Great looking piece! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

Very sharp, how is the movement?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

gatorguy959 said:


> Very sharp, how is the movement?


Nice post.


----------

